# 125 gallon pics



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

here is my 125 wide reef in the making. dimensions are 72" longx24" widex 17" tall. i have two 250 watt metal halides over the tank. i am getting my hamilton 14,000k bulbs in on monday. now the tank just has one 10,000ik bulb on.

as of now, livestock is only a staghorn coral and a few snails. next week, im gonna start stocking it. i have 65lbs of liverock in it, 60lbs base rock, and a 4": dia pvc pipe in the back to add more volume. im running a diy 55 gallon refeug on it with a 5 gallon bioball chamber.

View attachment 74105

View attachment 74106


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

nice, what kinda fishes are you getting?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i dont really have anything planned. im gonna keep only a few fish in there. so far, i think i will add a yellow tang, a couple scoooter blennys, a school of green chromis, and a couple other fish.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Geez Nino, how much are they paying you to work at Gerber's?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i get $7/ hour and i work atleast 4 days a week, 7 hour days. i got this 125 a long time ago, the lights i bought off ebay for $100 each. the stand is made of cinder block. im defenitally not exactly going all out...


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Great tank man!


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

So is this why your is 29 is getting torn down?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

you know you need some clowns in there right??? nice start up


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like you are on your way to having a beautiful tank!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i got all my coral in my 125. its been a week or so and everything is doing great, and everything is opening up even bigger.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

i can't wait till i see the updated pic's the tank is looking sweet


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i will get updated pics up tomorrow night around 10 pm. added on to the corals listed from my 29, i also got a flourescant lime green plate coral.


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

are you keeping the rockscape like that? For some reason I like how it looks with the rock stacked in the middle and the empty space around it.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

haha, love the indoor grow lights (weed plants in the next room or what)


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sweet sweet tank!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

those arent grow lamps. if they were, the bulbs would be around 5,000k vs the 10,000k in the pic above and the 14k in these pics

i finally got some pics. not too good though. im running two 250w metal halides, hamilton 14,000k bulbs and im also running two 65w power compacts for morning and night simulation.

i added the rock from my 29, so it almost goes from edge to edge.

the pics are much bluer than the tank actually is...
View attachment 75857

View attachment 75858

View attachment 75859


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow.... that is an impressive tank already







I'm not really in to salt water to be honest, but if I had a tank like that I would definately put a Moray eel in it


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet tank mate. dunno if i missed it but what are the dimensions on that tank?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

btw in the ur last post with the 3 pics. what coral or anemone is that?
is it a elegance coral (may have spelled it wrong


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thats a long tentacle plate coral.

the dimensions on the tank are 72" long, 24" wide, and 17" tall

i wouldnt put an eel in it. theyre a pain in the ass. they jump out unless you have the tank sealed off, and they will eat any small fish or shrimp in the tank.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

looking really good


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow nice progression. that tank looks great!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i recently added a lot of stuff to the tank

6" yellow tang
2 yellow and pink damsels(no clue on name)
a black seabea clown
a large clown goby
a white cucumber
two brittle stars
another brain(i now have 5)
a coral banded shrimp


----------

